# Nominate The Greatest Canadian!



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Nominate The Greatest Canadian! Think of the one person you feel deserves to be named The Greatest Canadian. Submit your nomination at...
www.cbc.ca/greatest
... or call our toll-free phone line at 1-866-303-VOTE (8683). You can make one nomination per address, so make it count. Be sure to send us your pick by May 16, when the nomination period closes.
--------------------
--------------------
Hmmm... Tommy Douglas, or Diefenbaker, or Crowfoot, or George Chuvalo, or... gee, there's ton's of choices from A to Z on the CBC web site. People I'd never heard of, and many I'd forgotten about. Tough choice.

-Howie


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I didn't see any ehMac member's name on that list!!
















[ October 18, 2004, 12:13 AM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thought I would revive this topic as *the kick off program is on CBC tonight Oct 17th at 8 pm EST.*

Profiles of the top 10 look to be interesting shows - I'm sure I'll learn a lot.

http://www.cbc.ca/greatest/ 

Shall we have an ehMac POLL on the finalists??










I voted for Lester B........hope he makes the final 10.
My kind of Canadian


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I wrote in my vote for Bob Hunter.

from Pulse24.com











> The co-founder of Greenpeace, Bob helped to found the Society for Pollution and Environmental Control and spearheaded a successful campaign to ban commercial whaling. He is a veteran advocacy columnist, author, and lecturer. Bob began a communications career at the Winnipeg Tribune and later wrote a column for the Vancouver Sun, which was instrumental in developing environmental awareness throughout B.C. His freelance articles appear in: Toronto Star, Montreal Gazette, Saturday Night, Eye Weekly Edmonton Journal and the Victoria Times. Books include: Erebus, The Enemies Of Anarchy, The Storming Of The Mind, Greenpeace, Greenpeace III: Journey Into The Bomb, To Save The Whale, Warriors Of The Rainbow , The Greenpeace Chronicle, Cry Wolf & On The Sky: Zen And The Art Of International Freeloading. Also wrote 10 episodes of CBC's widely syndicated Beachcombers series. He joined Citytv as Ecology Specialist in 1988.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Rick Mercer made number 50 on the list.
Counting down from 50 to the top 10.
Mckenzie King #49 - cool to see some of the clips.

Chretien barely beat out Dief....and Leonard Cohen.

On now and then a fine Bush roast coming up at 10 on The Passionate Eye.

An evening of classic CBC TV - love it














 

Pleasant surprises,

Romeo D'Allard!!! the kind of soldier we evidently admire.

Dr. Norman Bethune.......the kind of Canada abroad we like....along with Stephen Lewis.....both well up and excellent choices in my mind.

Noooooooo....Don Cherry in the top 10......ugh  
Tommy Douglas.....now that's better.......whew.

[ October 17, 2004, 08:41 PM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh my what a terrific top three  

Pearson #3 yay - good shot at the top pick

David Suziki wow !!!!! #2 - terrific

Gotta be Trudeau #1 ...........vote Pearson everyone.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

They're only at #23 on my TV set... are you giving spoilers or just predicting?









I like how after every person they announce there's at least one person with commentary to strip them down a notch.  

Only 6 women on the list.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sorry time shifted by an hour I guess on an East Coast version.
Now ya know.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

With a diabetic son, I'm surprised you didn't mention Dr's. Banting and Best.

Diabetes runs in my family, so they hold a special place amongst those Canadians that need to be recognized.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

As much as I find Don Cherry entertaining... I can not believe he is on the top 10 list.  

Someone should make a poll of the top 10 on ehMac here and see how the results fair with the real outcome.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well I picked Pearson as #1 and I'll stick with that.
I'm pleased that Suzuki is up there and not surprised about Trudeau.

Appalled at Cherry  

Banting and Best were gifts to the world not just my son.
Proud of them as Canadians, yes and glad to see them on the list. 
Greatest Canadian? No, Pearson holds that position for me.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

If we could replace Cherry with the Unknown Soldier, I'd feel a lot better about the top 10.  But that won't stop me from casting a vote.

-Howie


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

How did you do with the trivia?

I only scored 14 out of 20 - 70%

Gotta get back to the books, there is too much I forget about our (pronounced hour, not are) history.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Several of the commentators in their comments underlined a distinction between fame and greatness, and Wendy Mesley indicated several on the top 50 probably made it because of intended or unintended campaigns.

This is how Don Cherry made it.

To my mind the Unknown Soldier, Stephen Lewis, Romeo D'Allaird, and Jean Vanier are hands down, all greater than Cherry.

I guess we'll just have to vote him off the island.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

David Suzuki is getting my vote, although I was very moved by Jean Vanier's story.

I was disappointed to see Avril, Shania and Celine on the list (and no Joni???) but that's how it goes when it's all up to the people, right?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Indeed in some instances it was more about popularity. To Shania's defense, she seemed to recognize that quite clearly. It was actually quite refreshing to hear many of the commentators offer balanced perspectives of the nominees. (Jim carry is one funny mofo of a Canadian but really, what has he done for Canada?) 

Still waiting for someone to build that poll for us!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yup, Carry has just become an American citizen....


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

yikes! 11 out of 20 on the quiz! Some pretty tough questions though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I TOTALLY agree with Brainstrained re his comment that "To my mind the Unknown Soldier, Stephen Lewis, Romeo D'Allaird, and Jean Vanier are hands down, all greater than Cherry." Add to the the Canadian taxpayer earning less than $100,000, and the Canadian farmer/fish harvester. Just my opinion. Trudeau is still #1 in my mind, but Macdoc's sensible views re Pearson make me reconsider my vote somewhat.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Trudeau had just a few too many negatives ( spending for one ) but would get my vote for greatest French Canadian and certainly the leader with the most style and flare.......something I think the "French influence" adds to our national pysche. He might even get my vote as the grreatest "leader".
His vision for Canada was tremendous but I still think Pearson's vision for Canada AND Canada in the world was the greater achievement and certainly what Trudeau built on.

Given Pearson had to do it under a minority government and then also went on to win the Nobel Peace Prize and achieve lasting recognition and admiration both at home and abroad while still being "plain ol Lester"...bow tie and all...no pampered background as with Trudeau, puts Lester B in the top spot for me.

Pearson and Truman are standouts in the political pantheon for the strength of democracy in electing the "little guy" who gets the job done, the one who rises to and reaches beyond the political norm and expectations to change the world and yet goes home to be an everyday sort of Joe with some humility and self deprecating humour in the mix of the accomplishments.

Quiet, effective Canadian accomplishment on a national AND a world scale, Pearson gets MY vote as the greatest Canadian


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, you speak with a voice of reason and knowledge. I am torn. Still, I shall reconsider my vote based on your comments, especially the international perspective of Pearson (which I did not fully consider).


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*Appalled at Cherry 
*

But he is the greatest Canadian...

Troglodyte...

iG/<


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I was pleasantly surprised at the top 10. As Wendy on the CBC said, it is an excellent cross section of people and very representative of who we are.

I was quite surprised at Cherry and Gretz. But when you look at it, they are both cultural icons. Cherry in particular, love him or hate him, he always gets a passionate response.

I'm disappointed that the entire list was not more multicultural. Forgivable i guess, given the largely historical nature of most of the nominees. Hopefully in lists to come, we'll see the Daniel Igalis of the country on it.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Terry Fox gets my vote. The guy raised tons of money for cancer research. His legacy also continues in many countries. The guy ran in so much pain and never quit and died running for something that no one is safe from. I personaly dont think there is anyone on that list that has had the impact Terry Fox has had. Think about how much money has been raised in his name and how much the Terry Fox run has changed the face of cancer treatments. As for Cherry, I can't beleive he made the top ten either. geezze.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I couldn't agree more Clockwork.

Terry Fox gets my vote as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I recall going downtown to see Terry Fox at the "Mile One of the TCH" sign here in St.John's. He was always pleased with the reception he received here in NL. It takes 10 hours to drive the TCH from here to Port aux Basques, and that is 10 hours without stopping for anything other than gas. Terry Fox was always grateful for the folks from NL that ran with him for parts of the TCH which have nothing but trees and open spaces on either side of the road.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

A few that come to mind that deserve to be there but our popular culture pushs them aside, they are listed on the CBC site and didn`t make it to the top 50 are:

Tom Thompson
Jaques Cartier
Samuel de Champlain
Crowfoot
Farley Mowat

I would much these people be on the list than some of the top 50 that I saw last night but then that`s what a democracy is for the person with the most votes wins.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

A poll in the Globe online today reads like this.

Frederick Banting 1011 votes  
(7 %)
Alexander Graham Bell 1329 votes  
(9 %)
Don Cherry 483 votes  
(3 %)
Tommy Douglas 2170 votes  
(15 %)
Terry Fox 2449 votes  
(17 %)
Wayne Gretzky 609 votes  
(4 %)
Sir John A. Macdonald 1171 votes  
(8 %)
Lester B. Pearson 1018 votes  
(7 %)
David Suzuki 1044 votes  
(7 %)
Pierre Elliott Trudeau 3034 votes  
(21 %)

Total Votes: 14318

Looks Like PET followed by Terry Fox with Cherry bringing up the rear. Surprised by the Pearson numbers although it is an online poll and would tend to attract a typically under 45 vote. If you're over 45, don't beat me for saying that.
 I'm very nearly there myself.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I have to say...after the hour on Tommy Douglas last night, I'm considering changing my vote! He was an incredible person. Of course, maybe all the features (exect Don Cherry's...sheesh) will be as persuasive. I'll have to wait until I've watched them all before casting my vote.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I watched the Tommy Douglas episode last night as well and I was highly impressed by what he accomplished. I had to laugh at the debate between him and Trudeau. he left Trudeau speechless. Looked good on him.

I was having some discussions this morning regarding the nominees, and Don Cherry came into the conversation. And I think this is a valid point regarding his place on the list.

Love him or hate him. Agree with him or disagree with him, you can't debate that Don Cherry isn't a Proud Canadian. He does his best to promote Canada at every opportunity. He is a great ambassador for everything that is Canada. Sure he is a loud mouth, but people listen when he speaks.

Is the point of this contest who has greater Canadian pride or who has done the most for the country? We'll find out when the votes are in.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Greatest is too subjective and really hard to define. Considering how many options of what greatest means. I personaly think that the greatest Canadian means, the person who has had the most positive impact on a large number of people. As for that poll I am surprised that PET is number one. Terry Fox was a general nobody who bacame a somebody and has had a huge impact on one of the most vicious problems we continue to face. He also never gave up and did what most people could never do. Nothing else matters when your sick. Just my thoughts


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Fox also made people realize that one person can make a difference. No matter what the cause.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I think I'm going to go for Suzuki and/or Tommy Douglas (Kiefer's grandpa  )

I really wish Norman Bethune was higher on the list as he has been my favourite for a very long time. He even invented surgical tools we use today!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tommy Douglas.

He did give us Kiefer.

But more importantly, he gave us medicare.

That has, or will touch every single living Canadian at some point in their lives.

He should win hands down if there is any justice.

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I wish Graham Greene had been nominated. He's just as deserving as the hockey players and other actors and he was ubiquitous for a while there - Mr. Grumpy Tree (hee hee).

I also wish Roberta Bondar had been nominated. She gave up everything to be where she is AND she stayed in Canada. She is in inspiration to a lot of girls who went into sciences I believe.

But yeah, still going to vote for Suzuki and Douglas because we need a man like Suzuki now and Douglas gave us the best health care system in the world and we need to remember that it took a good fight to get it and it should be defended.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Of the choices available, I pick Tommy Douglas.

Honourable mention to David Suzuki, Terry Fox and Trudeau.

How the hell did Don Cherry get on the list? He would be on my list for Least Great Canadian.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Suzuki should be 'WORLD CITIZEN"!!!!

I can't get too excited over Terry Fox from a scale standpoint tho his contributions were admirable.

Tommy Douglas indeed changed the landscape and added one defining part of the Canadian national identity we value highly. 

In my mind tho, the Charter from Trudeau and the the immense contributions of Pearson outweigh any of the others in scale as "Greatest Canadian".

I'd put Suzuki as #1 private citizen and Pearson #1 overall.

They've contributed to the world AND to Canada.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Tommy Douglas it is.









Ya think Canadians love their Medi-care eh - you bet!!!!!.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I for one am very happy to see Tommy Douglas selected.

Now I can say with great pride, that I knew the Greatest Canadian personally and sat in his chair in the Saskatchewan legislature cabinet room at his invitation.

My day is complete.

Cheers


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Can't get too excited about Terry Fox? Here's a guy who literally gave his life to change the lives of people who came after him. He died of osteosarcoma and 24 years ago, when Terry died, this cancer killed over 80% of the people diagnosed with it. That rate is now less than 20%. Terry Fox raised $24 million by the time he died, a buck for each Canadian. The run has since raised about $350 million. That's peanuts in the grand scale of things but its enormous in every other respect. Terry didn't make a penny out of his efforts. He was broke when he had to stop. He chose to spend many of his last days on earth running for a cause - one that no one else understood at the time. That one person could achieve so much in the face of such adversity is truly heroic. Tommy Douglas left a wonderful legacy for the nation and was one of the better politicians but Terry Fox was not born to greatness - he was born to inspire greatness.

Terry Fox is my Greatest Canadian, Tommy Douglas comes a deserved second.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm pleased with the results. I think Lester Pearson should have been higher on the list though and well, I've already said my part about the ones that didn't make the list at all.

It really emphasized to me though that I didn't really learn about these people in school at all and that our curriculum is really lacking in this respect - I didn't learn about Tommy Douglas and hardly learned about Lester Pearson. It wasn't until a gr 13/OAC (they were changing the system back then) Canadian History class that I took as an elective that I learned about Bethune. Our history is so interesting - we really should take more pride in it.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hear, hear MBD.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I didn't learn about Tommy Douglas and hardly learned about Lester Pearson.


Makes me doubly proud to have lived with them as my leaders both nationally and provincially. Didn't realize at the time they were making history, but it was an experience not to be forgotten.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think it was a healthy sign for Canada that politicians had a run from Terry Fox and David Suzuki amongst other non politicos in the top 10.

Also that a "little guy" with fire in his belly got the nod. Pearson in my mind had more impact BUT he had the horsepower of his office 

Tommy Douglas had PASSION 
Terry Fox had HEART 
PET had STYLE.  

Says who Canadians are dull and boring?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I voted for TCD. I grew up in Saskatchewan, spent my first 30 years there, and my heart hasn't completely left (never will). There were several worthy candidates, but I'm not unhappy with the final choice. Terry Fox would've been a good choice too, perhaps better. There were a few that were interchangeable in my mind.

I am, however, unhappy with the lack of female candidates. The choices were too limited. I support the CBC, but in this case, the CBC fell somewhat short in their choice of candidates.  

-H


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The CBC did not fall short the Canadian public did in nominations and voting.

That said - perhaps a mandated nomination of Greatest Canadian female and GC male with parallel promotions and final 5 of each might address the issue.

But that could be perceived as a quota system.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I voted for TCD. I grew up in Saskatchewan, spent my first 30 years there, and my heart hasn't completely left (never will).


What part of Saskatchewan, gwillikers?

Cheers


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Regina


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, Swift Current here, and the wife grew up in Windthorst, about 80 miles SE of Regina.

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I look forward to the day when we see more females in the top 10 lists. Many don't even get any play and others like Roberta Bondar don't get the recognition they deserve - she gave up everything to become an astronaut. It's doubly hard for women because careers like that often mean they have to give up having a family - a hard choice indeed. I really admire RB for her passion and drive.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MBD, I strongly agree with your contention that women such as "Roberta Bondar don't get the recognition they deserve". Imagine, Don Cherry over someone like RB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

